# Impalcature e ponteggi



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,

Mi potreste spiegare la differenza tra un'impalcatura e un ponteggio? La domanda nasce dalla lettura di quel brano, tratto da un romanzo di Marco Buticchi, nel quale l'autore usa le due parole "_contemporaneamente_", mentre tutti i dizionari consultati le danno come sinonimi, senza nessun'altra precisazione:A un tratto, l'attenzione di Antonio e del suo accompagnatore fu attratta da un cilindro di cemento di considerevoli dimensioni. Attorno al cilindro c'erano ancora *impalcature e ponteggi*. Probabilmente quella singolare costruzione sarebbe stata inglobata all'interno di un'altra, che l'avrebbe preservata da sguardi indiscreti...
​
Grazie


----------



## ohbice

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Mi potreste spiegare la differenza tra un'impalcatura e un ponteggio? La domanda nasce dalla lettura di quel brano, tratto da un romanzo di Marco Buticchi, nel quale l'autore usa le due parole "_contemporaneamente_", mentre tutti i dizionari consultati le danno come sinonimi, senza nessun'altra precisazione:A un tratto, l'attenzione di Antonio e del suo accompagnatore fu attratta da un cilindro di cemento di considerevoli dimensioni. Attorno al cilindro c'erano ancora *impalcature e ponteggi*. Probabilmente quella singolare costruzione sarebbe stata inglobata all'interno di un'altra, che l'avrebbe preservata da sguardi indiscreti...
> ​
> Grazie



Ciao 
Credo la differenza sia questa: il ponteggio è quella costruzione di tubi metallici che si montano e poi si attrezzano con passatoie per far camminare le persone e per il trasporto dei materiali; le impalcature sono quelle costruzioni con cui si sostengono parti di edificio che devono essere ancora posizionate, o che sono state posizionate ma hanno bisogno di asciugare prima di riuscire a sostenersi da sole (o prima di riuscire a sostenere altri carichi a loro volta).
Aspetta anche altri più ferrati.
Ciao


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Potremmo chiamare _ponteggio _un modulo _dell'impalcatura, _e _impalcatura_ il risultato finale. 

Alla voce ponteggio: https://www.google.com/search?q=pon...SRkQXaqoCwCQ&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=623

Alla voce impalcatura: https://www.google.com/search?q=pon...38,d.dGI&fp=3c4b270ef94334c7&biw=1024&bih=623

S.V


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, Oh bice e Sempervirens 

Alla fine, ho l'impressione che non ci sia una vera differenza tra ponteggio e impalcatura. Una parola è recente (ca. 1940) e l'altra più antica (sec. XVI). Possibile, allora, che, salvo motivo stilistico (equilibrio della frase?), Buticchi le abbia usate insieme per indicare che ci sono delle strutture recenti di metallo e altre più antiche di legno?


----------



## Sempervirens

matoupaschat said:


> Grazie, Oh bice e Sempervirens
> 
> Alla fine, ho l'impressione che non ci sia una vera differenza tra ponteggio e impalcatura. Una parola è recente (ca. 1940) e l'altra più antica (sec. XVI). Possibile, allora, che, salvo motivo stilistico (equilibrio della frase?), Buticchi le abbia usate insieme per indicare che ci sono delle strutture recenti di metallo e altre più antiche di legno?



Ciao! Purtroppo non ho letto il libro in questione. Credo che il mio modestissimo aiuto finisca con il mio precedente intervento.
Comunque, non desistere! Vedrai che qualcuno si farà vivo e ti saprà rispondere.
S.V


----------



## matoupaschat

Sei molto gentile, Sempervirens, ti ringrazio dell'aiuto e del conforto 
Matou.


----------



## pizzi

Ciao Matou,

lavoro quasi ogni giorno su impalcature e ponteggi  e posso dirti che sono sinonimi, come puoi leggere anche sul Treccani: http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/impalcatura/

Una parola simile è _*impalcato*_, che è un ponteggio con un piano più ampio.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie tante, Pizzi! 
Ero arrivato alle stesse conclusioni. Dunque, l'autore deve usare le due parole, come lo fai tu, perché è un'espressione comune in italiano?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Mat .  No, non direi che è un'espressione comune in italiano. Probabilmente l'autore identifica il ponteggio con la "_impalcatura_, in partic. quella a elementi tubolari metallici" (sempre il Treccani di Pizzi, ma alla voce 'ponteggio') e sono presenti anche impalcature di tipo diverso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, Necsus! Avevo visto che si chiama più spesso ponteggio l'impalcatura a elementi metallici Innocenti. Il mio problema è che per venire in aiuto ad un amico un po' timido, sto cercando come si potrebbe rendere in francese l'accoppiata "impalcature e ponteggi". Secondo me il modo migliore è di lasciare stare una delle due parole, ma lui non sembra entusiasta...
Stammi bene.
Matou


----------



## Necsus

Eh, immagino... In francese non avete la dovizia di vocaboli che siamo capaci di produrre in italiano. A parte l'equivalente transalpino di un generico 'struttura' non vedo molte possibilità di fare l'ambo.


----------



## ohbice

Detto che le due parole in italiano hanno un significato quasi sovrapponibile, l'unico motivo per scriverle entrambe mi sembra quello che ho già espresso nel post 2: impalcatura ha un significato più estensivo rispetto a ponteggio, e può ricomprendere anche strutture asservite al sostegno di parti di fabbricato, casseforme, eccetera.
Comunque non voglio insistere. Ciao.


----------



## matoupaschat

Adesso ti capisco meglio, Oh Bice: da come ti eri espresso nel #2, mi sembravi in contraddizione con quanto detto da SV e avevo avuto certi dubbi. Colpa mia, siamo d'accordo!
Ciao.
Matou.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Matou!

Come avrai visto da dizionari ed enciclopedie, _impalcatura_ è termine antico (XVI sec.), usato non soltanto nel settore edile, mentre _ponteggio _è  termine recente (XX sec.), riferito alle impalcature edili fatte di  tubi metallici e tavole orizzontali di camminamento in legno o metallo,  dette _impalcati _o_ ponti _(cioè questi).

Nel linguaggio comune i due termini sono intercambiabili e direi che come frequenza prevale l'uso del più antico (_impalcatura_).

Nel linguaggio tecnico dell'edilizia odierna invece il termine _ponteggio_ è prevalente, perché definisce tutte queste tipologie, regolamentate da particolari norme di sicurezza, e anche altre (ad esempio il semplice _trabattello_ è un ponteggio mobile).
Di tutti i tipi di ponteggio, quello maggiormente utilizzato (per la semplicità di montaggio e perché facilmente adattabile alle facciate lineari degli edifici) è il _ponteggio a telaio prefabbricato_ (vedi); è questo ad essere abitualmente chiamato _impalcatura_, anche dagli operatori del settore.
Ecco perché nei documenti inerenti l'edilizia (per esempio nel testo di un appalto) o in siti specializzati di produttori di ponteggi si incappa sempre nella coppia fissa di termini "_ponteggi e impalcature_" o "_impalcature e ponteggi_". 

Per approfondimenti puoi vedere qui e qui; cito:_ I ponteggi tradizionali e i ponteggi metallici fissi sono l'opera  provvisionale, formata da un certo numero di elementi ed accessori, che  consente lavori di costruzione o di manutenzione di opere edili. 
I  ponteggi a telai prefabbricati, comunemente definiti impalcature, sono  quelli maggiormente diffusi perché particolarmente adatti a facciate  lineari._


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti,
volevo aggiungere (sperando di non apparire pedante) alcune considerazioni alle interessanti osservazioni di quanti mi hanno preceduto.
La normativa italiana in materia di sicurezza sul lavoro (vedi qui) considera _impalcature_ e _ponteggi_ elementi diversi (Ad esempio l'art. 113, comma 4, recita: Le scale a mano usate per l'accesso ai vari piani _dei ponteggi e delle impalcature_...).
In particolare le impalcature sono descritte nella sezione IV Ponteggi in legname e altre opere provvisionali mentre la successiva Sezione V Ponteggi fissi disciplina le strutture realizzate con elementi portanti prefabbricati.
Quando credevo di aver capito la distinzione, almeno in termini tecnico-giuridici, tra impalcature e ponteggi, mi sono imbattuto nell'allegato V, Parte II, punto 3.3.1 che tratta degli Elevatori montati su _impalcature di ponteggi_.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Forse la presenza dei due termini è motivata e va interpretata così: impalcatura è tutta la struttura in piedi; ponteggi invece sono le parti non ancora assemblate, oppure smontate e  accatastate  lì accanto all'impalcatura. 

Un fatto curioso. Mentre facevo qualche breve ricerca ho trovato anche la parola ponteggiatura. Pensa


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie a tutti gli amici del forum .

Matou


----------

